# Well I think my RBP's did it!



## Mac (Oct 29, 2003)

Well on Friday after coming home from the bar, I noticed that the P's were finally separated one at each end of the tank and the male blowing into the gravel. But couldn't see any eggs I guess they are too small plus I have black gravel. I was wondering when do I remove the babies? When they are still eggs or just leave them in the tank?

Thanks for all the help

Mac


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

check the *pinned* RB breeding topic

if you wish to raise the fry, you must remove the eggs, they will not survive in the spawning tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

any update? fry? You should be able to see the eggs.


----------

